# maybe Ill law change poss.



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

I was talking with the owner of one of my local B+M yesturday. He was telling me that there is a group pushing to exempt bars from the smoking ban. I asked him how realistic it was and he said that it looks real good right now. So we'll have to wait and see if anything comes of it.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

catfish said:


> I was talking with the owner of one of my local B+M yesturday. He was telling me that there is a group pushing to exempt bars from the smoking ban. I asked him how realistic it was and he said that it looks real good right now. So we'll have to wait and see if anything comes of it.


Lots of friends in the bar business, and I haven't heard a thing about it Don. Sure hope your friend is right though! :tu


----------



## Oyin (Oct 8, 2007)

that would be great news! keep us updated :tu


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

icehog3 said:


> *Lots of friends in the bar business*, and I haven't heard a thing about it Don. Sure hope your friend is right though! :tu


This comes as a complete shock to me!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> This comes as a complete shock to me!


Shocking indeed!! Made me think of some of my favorite W.C. Fields' quotes. 



> "Now don't say you can't swear off drinking; it's easy. I've done it a thousand times."
> 
> "Back in my rummy days, I would tremble and shake for hours upon arising. It was the only exercise I got."
> 
> ...


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

It's been tried a lot here in NY since the enacted the ban (Maybe 5 years ago?) and its been pretty unsuccessful. The best luck anyone had was having smokers sign a waiver that they knew they were breaking a law by smoking in the bar and the bar then claimed that they were not responsible for policing the actions of other people. It worked for a while I believe, but the state eventually ran the guy out of business. 

With NY and Chicago as co-leaders of the jackboot parade, I'd assume that your results would be pretty much the same....but good luck! :tu


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

At this point I'm not holding my breath. I'm just hoping that business and money can bring some sanity to this situation.


----------

